# Advice on equipment?



## Gowerbreaking123 (Jun 3, 2021)

Currently I own 90 acres 30 of which are in hay fields. As one enterprise is drying up I'm going to switch over to doing hay? Will start baling with the 30 acres and than scale up? I have a jd 5085e and a jd 2355? Budget is 50 to 75k to invest in equipment? So any advice or input on equipment would appreciated? BTW will be small square bales? Thanks


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Welcome to HT
JD small sq balers a good choice. They only have 2 roller chains & are very easy to time if the need arises. Are you planning on storing sq bales? Are you considering a bale accumulation system or kicker wagons?


----------



## Gowerbreaking123 (Jun 3, 2021)

Tx Jim said:


> Welcome to HT
> JD small sq balers a good choice. They only have 2 roller chains & are very easy to time if the need arises. Are you planning on storing sq bales? Are you considering a bale accumulation system or kicker wagons?


Y


----------



## Gowerbreaking123 (Jun 3, 2021)

Yes I am going to store the hay in a pole barn unfortunately its a older style barn with poles throughout the building so I think a accumulator and grabber is going to be the way to go. It will be a one man operation so I'm open for suggestions. Thanks I will look into the jd small balers.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

You might want to look into the Kuhns Mfg accumulators and grapple / tie grapple. Could be a great fit for the operation you are describing. I like Deere balers, but the Hesston / Massey inline balers are also a great choice in front of an accumulator.


----------

